# Your "Go to" Erie walleye lure



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm trying to be better prepared for this yr. Is there anything that I should add to my takle ket? I've got some pimples and lttle cleos as well as a hodge podge of a few others...
For you erie ice veterans, If ya had to venture out with just one lure what would it be.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If like me, your "Cleo's" are steelhead sizes. Use the heavier ones on Erie ice and hang the number of shiners on the trebles you feel will attract walleye attention based on minnow sizes. Three large ones or several smalls. The strong currents(typically in the WB, will push your smaller lures far down current and you will effectively be fishing in "no-fish" zones. You pretty much need to be vertical/straight down! Marking fish on your electronics will be worthless if your fishing too far above them! Crocodiles(again larger , heavier) have worked good for me. I like heavy spoons better than "minnow shaped" jigging lures since I don't seem to be able to get good hookups on the bigger fish!JMHO


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

5/16 and 5/8oz jigging raps blue silver tipped with shinner on the back hook and 2 on the treble.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't rule out the #3 jigging rap. Put a larger treble hook on bottom.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

picked up a few awesome jigging raps today at E.O. Craig has a bunch in there. last year they became hard to find.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I use a custom made elbow shaped lure.....hooks stand straight out so the minnows aren't hanging up and down they are horizontal with the bottom. Too me it gives a more life like look and it works awesome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not a big ice fishing guy, but I do know that Jigging Rapala's and Swedish Pimples catch the bulk of the eyes up there. Your money may be better spent on buying more colors of those 2 lures than guessing on other brands or styles.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Buckshot Rattle Spoons hands down . The larger size near the Islands and the 3/8 ounce from Camp Perry to Crane Creek . Take the stock hook off and tie a 4 inch piece of mono in place of it with a size 4 treble . Fish seem to stay hooked up better that way .

Dwayne


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Sz 3 5 rapala with #4 trbl,orange and gold color lay it in the mud and set the HOOK


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

1/4 ounce green white glow little cleo's and crome blue jigging raps caught our fish.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Buckshot Rattle Spoons hands down . The larger size near the Islands and the 3/8 ounce from Camp Perry to Crane Creek . Take the stock hook off and tie a 4 inch piece of mono in place of it with a size 4 treble . Fish seem to stay hooked up better that way .
> 
> Dwayne


Mine is the same as above.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm a fan of Slender Spoons.... They go all over the place, the flash all the way down the water column is great and fish seem to smack em and not let go. I've caught everything on them.... Perch, Walleye, Saugeye, White Bass, Stripers, Crappie.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Nobody said vinglas?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've caught more fish on blue or green #6 pimples more than any other bait. Hammered or holo tape I've caught fish on raps, buckshots, cleos, macho minnows and all different colors but you can't go wrong with pimples .


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

jay2k said:


> Nobody said vinglas??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


MMM. I like vingla's, buckshot makes a glider spoon too, just hate to break off those vingla's, @ 6 bucks ea. that hurts, love my pimples too. Get many a walleye on #2 jigging rapala's, just gotta let em get it deep before ya drive er home !!! Black/ and orange belly, can't go wrong. Mike


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cicada's with shiners have been my go-to. I think the vibration drives them nuts!


----------

